# How to tell my bunnies apart?



## Krystalily (Feb 19, 2007)

I swear my two little guys are twins because I cannot tell them apart at all! 









Does anyone have any ideas on how I could be able to tell them apart?They both have grey paws and both are completely black. I am at a loss!:shock:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 19, 2007)

wow twins,in cases were i need too tell rabbitsapart and they are not tattoed i use a permanent marker and write inthere ear.it will wear off in about a week.bluebird


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 19, 2007)

Is this the only way to tell them apart? I'dfeel bad writing in their ear with a permanent marker! Hubby just wantsto wait to see what they look like as they get older, but I don't seethem changing heh.


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2007)

i would suggest getting them tattooed. . . irealize that many people think it is cruel, but i personally feel thereare many benifits to getting your rabbit a permant ID card in theirear. . .

just try to find a local breeder, or get in contact with the 4-h officeof your area and ask them if they know of anyone that can tattoo. . .

it might be a slightly painfull process for the rabbits (it doesn'thurt them for to long), but in the long run you will know them apart,and that way you always have an identification incase one got losts orwhatever

or you can use the marker in the ear. . .i use to do this with my dwarfhotot babies to tell them apart, as they all look the same as babies. ..

if you do choose to get them tattooed, just make sure you aren't in theroom while it is happening. . . i almost had a pet owner faint when itattooed her bunny while she was in the room. . .


----------



## Michaela (Feb 19, 2007)

Once you've had them for a while you will mostlikely be able to tell the difference in them anyway. My Ebony and hersister Smartie (my neighbour owns her) are identical, but when they aretogether I know which is which, I think I just know the way Ebonymoves lol. Hopefully you will find something that will help tell themapart, but if you really can't I'd go for the permanent marker.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 19, 2007)

how about putting some nail varnish on one of their claws this will wear off in tiem but you can still tell who is who!


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2007)

it might be a little hard, as they look likethey are blacks and you would need bright nailpolish. . . they can alsodo some major licking to it. . .and i know that nailpolish tasteschemically after it is put on (every paint your nails then somewho lickyour finger? it tastes terrible!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 19, 2007)

*katt wrote: *


> itmight be a little hard, as they look like they are blacks and you wouldneed bright nailpolish. . . they can also do some major licking to it.. .and i know that nailpolish tastes chemically after it is put on(every paint your nails then somewho lick your finger? it tastesterrible!




yer i did think about this but wasnt sure! your last comment was quite funny!! lol


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 19, 2007)

I think the marker inside the ear would be the best idea .


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 19, 2007)

I would have to agree on the marker idea lol!I'm also trying to think whether or not to try to sex the bunnies on myown but I am scared of hurting their little spines. I don't think theytrust me yet to have me put them on their backs and poke at their ...ahem... area but I feel like it is important to know as both aresharing a cage right now. 

I've read up on how to hold the bunnies, but also read someone trancedtheir bunny to make sure what sex they were. Is trancing hard? If Iwere to try to trance my bunnies, would it be hard since they've beenwith us only for 5 whole days? Thanks guys for all the help!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Feb 19, 2007)

It is a good idea to get them used to being ontheir backs while in your arms. If you wait till they getolder, they will really start to scratch and fight with you and youcould get hurt. 

Sharon


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 19, 2007)

I just tried sexing them. One of the bunnies issooo laid back.I know that one is Jazz. I tried todo as one of the websites from bunny 101 said to do, and I only saw aslit. I think Jazz is a girl? :dunnoDid I not put enoughpressure? Itlooked likea slit and not a hole or awee wee. 

The other bunny kept kicking and when it was calmer, I couldn't findtheir "area" cause it was really furry. I didn't want to risk hurtingthem so I put them back. 

Cripes! If we have a boy and a girl bunny, looks like another cage is in order! :thumbup


EDIT: Darn! I was hoping we could get another cage to deck out! I triedagain and I definately saw tube things with holes and no slits so Iguess we do have boys! Phew! But I definately know who the laid backone is! Jazz of course! Laid back both times I picked him up! :bunny19


----------



## petkeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi

One thing I have used is temporiary tatoos the kind you can get for thekids... Just put one on the inside of the ear. Ihave also used the marker dot in the ear.

You could always get one of their ears pierced!! lol just kidding!

Take care and good luck!


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 20, 2007)

hey krystalily, I have sent you a PM regardingthe sexing of your buns, I didn't want to just shove naked rabbit partsup in your thread . Hope it helps!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 21, 2007)

*minilops wrote:*


> hey krystalily, I have sent you a PM regarding the sexing ofyour buns, I didn't want to just shove naked rabbit parts up in yourthread . Hope it helps!




lol thanks for the consideration!


----------

